# Making first DIY cave



## MigNight (Apr 17, 2009)

*** searched around my house and have found some PVC (new) and want to try out making a cave for my Cichlids . I have a bottle of Liquid Nails Clear Seal all purpose cleaner, it says on the back its not recommended for aquarium use, but this isn't being used to hold the tank together just to hold some rocks on some PVC. Now I know I should just go get some GE 1, but to save a 30min drive I was wondering if this was safe, it has no mildew resistant or anything. I was just wondering if anyone has used this before, or knows anything about it? Thanks!


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

I've never used it, but if it says not recommended for aquarium use, I wouldn't use it. I'd wouldn't want to accidentally poison my fish. Just my opinion. I'd recommend getting something else.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

I would say NO.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I prefer not to mix rocks and PVC in the same tank. It will either be all PVC or all rock, or all clay pots. A nice thing about PVC is you can string all the pipe and fittings together loosely on a loop of monofilament fishing line. You can pile them about any way you want in the tank, but when it comes to catching out fish, you grab one PVC piece and all the others come out with it. The idea is from a book "Breeding the Orchid Dottyback".


----------



## scottiefish (Jun 28, 2006)

Ge silicone I says not for aquariums also, so go for it!


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

scottiefish said:


> Ge silicone I says not for aquariums also, so go for it!


NO. We KNOW that GE I is safe. We don't know that this is. Don't recommend something that you have no idea about. Are you going to write him a check when he destroys his tank?


----------



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

I have used GE I on one of my tanks to secure my DIY background and also to touch up some of the seals in the corners. I let it cure for a couple of days before adding water and haven't had any problems (it has been about a year).

I checked the tube I bought a year ago and more that I just purchased a couple of weeks ago and I can NOT find anything on there that says anything about saying it isn't safe for aquariums.


----------



## namehater (Apr 28, 2009)

doesnt seem like a risk worth taking. why not just wait until the next time your in town to stop and pick some up? or order it from an online store and have it delivered. i can understand the need to have things done 'now', but really, its only for decor, so whats the huge rush?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I like the waterfall foam. Easy any more to find at garden stores and home stores. It sticks to plastics, rock, and glass, and it's a dark color that develops a rock-like surface, so that if some shows here and there, it does not detract. The latex versions work fine, with less smell. Just be sure they are completely cured before dunking them. Usually about an hour.


----------



## namehater (Apr 28, 2009)

Mcdaphnia said:


> I like the waterfall foam. Easy any more to find at garden stores and home stores. It sticks to plastics, rock, and glass, and it's a dark color that develops a rock-like surface, so that if some shows here and there, it does not detract. The latex versions work fine, with less smell. Just be sure they are completely cured before dunking them. Usually about an hour.


Does that stuff expand like 'Great Stuff' does? is it pretty hard to get it to sink?


----------

